

Stanislav Shalunov: Will P2P change storage?  - prakash
http://shlang.com/talks/20091002-netapp-p2p-storage.pdf

======
malditogeek
P2P is already changing the filesystem panorama. Right now, Dropbox is the
hype but the real rocket sauce is in Wuala [1], which was recently bought by
Lacie. I can see, in the near future, a wave of external "disks" bundled with
the Wuala filesystem offering loads of gigs "for free".

Also, I've been trying other P2P storage solutions like Tahoe[2] and totally
loved it. It's GPL, Twisted based, portable and very easy to install.

[1] <http://wua.la> \+ <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xKZ4KGkQY8> [2]
<http://allmydata.org/>

------
wmf
In 2001 Bram Cohen worked on P2P storage system Mojo Nation. After it ran out
of money he created BitTorrent. Now a BitTorrent employee suggests that P2P
could be used for storage, completing the cycle.

~~~
arzor
What's advocated is the use of successful ideas and bits of design philosophy
from P2P to build storage clouds out of unreliable commodity disk-heavy
servers.

The slide deck is not intended for reading -- there will be video later.

